# Need advice please...



## Floox (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey everyone, I need your advice on something.
Im currently working as a nail tech and hating every minute of it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ive always wanted to be a makeup artist and its my passion but I could never afford a course. Ive been saving up but still dont have enough. So now I have a choice. Either carry on like I am or try getting a job at a makeup counter or work for free with a photographer to gain experience. Thing is I dont have the tools for the trade.My manager wants to send me on a 3 day makeup course to learn the basics for brides, evening, mature skins and dark skins... Is that enough to get me started?(note that ill still be working as a nail tech) Or what should I do to follow my dream?


----------



## duddelle (Jul 9, 2008)

The 3 day course sounds like a great start aka enough to cover your butt. Your passion to make it gorgeous will guide you if you get stuck.  Stick to what you know and do best. How-to books at books-a-million or somewhere can fill in the blanks. How long is the unpaid gig with photographer? I would take it. You can work at a counter afterwards.


----------



## Ciara (Jul 10, 2008)

I say ... take advantage of your manager's offer to send you to a 3 day course.  Atleast you'll learn the basics and everything else you can pick up as you go along.


----------



## Floox (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi *Floox* I'd say try working for photographers as well. Go to sites like ModelMayhem.com pr SuperModels.com - Networking Community for Models, Actors, Photographers, Agencies and more! and show off your works there.
Because you're still new, TFP (time for print) is the best way to go. When you have enuf experience, you can go for paid assignments.
Good luck!!


----------

